# Pivot shuttle review



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I hatched it out as I got to ride it for three months.

Pivot Shuttle Ebike Review - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com

Most of my thoughts are on the video.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad you like the Pivot. I've got 8k in my Focus, XL with pedals, cage and swat and it's 46#! If I added the extra battery it would be 5# more, but rarely need it. Have you ridden a Jam2 29er with real suspension? It's insanely fun and er.. fast!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> View attachment 1216691
> View attachment 1216692
> Glad you like the Pivot. I've got 8k in my Focus, XL with pedals, cage and swat and it's 46#! If I added the extra battery it would be 5# more, but rarely need it. Have you ridden a Jam2 29er with real suspension? It's insanely fun and er.. fast!


I have that bike! What do you mean by real suspension? Did you mod it?

I think I got mine to 44 lbs at one point putting Enve wheels and Bontrager tires.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah man, as always. 

-Upped to 150mm Lyrik Fork 2019
-DT Swiss HTC 1200 carbon hybrid wheels
-DVO Topaz T3 Shock
-Maxxis DHF / Aggressor 2.5 WT tires
-Fox Transfer Post
-Shimano 6000 button shifter to work with wolftooth dropper remote
-Renthal Apex/ Carbon 35mm
-Ergon Seat
-Ergon grips
-Tec battery pack.
-HT ME03 pedals.
-XT 165mm cranks
-XT 4 piston brakes w/ 203 rotors F&R
-HT Pedals
-Speshy swat cage and tool.

46# XL, ready to ride.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

The 20mph cutoff thing would drive me crazy! Call me an outlaw but my 750w kit system that has torque assist will pace roadies with 15psi in the tires. But off road speed is limited by skill and terrain not software. 

Integrated systems seem to be the benchmark for eBikes as it is turning out and while I agree that the integrated motor is the way to go I am not as in love with the integrated battery systems. For Pivot to have to stuff the external battery in there to save weight over the stock internal one is a case in point. 10 minutes to change out the battery which should be a 30 second job is silly. Trying to get eBikes to "look" like regular bikes is too vane for me. It's an eBike and who cares as long as it is being ridden responsibly? Not to mention that you pay 10grand for this bike and it doesn't have capacity to upgrade to the 2170 cells which will be the thing very soon......

70nm torque is not industry leading as the new Haibike system advertises 120nm as well as the integral Bafang M600 system. Does having almost twice as much torque make a difference? I would say yes as e systems eat watt hours when run at their limits but if there is plenty to spare they will be more efficient at normal riding tempo. And by plenty I am talking legalish type systems not the ones that are well beyond the legal 750w limit. 

At the rate that eBikes are developing every model year will bring new tech. 10k for a bike, that although it does tick a lot of the boxes, in the very near future will be surpassed by new developments such as the aforementioned battery issue make investing in a 2019 model eBike like the Shuttle dentist territory IMNSHO. I'll stick with my 45lb steel hardtail til something better comes along as it performs as well as I need it to and only cost me less than $1500 to put together on one of my existing bikes and is future tech compatible. .


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Good review and your comments about the quirks of the E8000 system match my own findings. In fact I've had the bike (Focus Jam2 not a Shuttle) into the shop twice now just to have it checked out as it didn't feel correct to me but maybe I'm just not in tune with the motor and it's ways. My complaints seem to mirror yours in several ways including how the system works on the road (I also ride about 10 miles to get to the trails) near 20 mph. 

I have been thinking about having the motor sent back to Shimano to be checked out but the LBS says that unless they themselves can replicate what I think is wrong Shimano won't send a replacement motor and I'll be without the bike for however long it takes them to test my motor out and send it back. I left the bike with the LBS over the weekend for them to test ride and will check back in with them tomorrow to see what they think. I wish Shimano was a bit more supportive about this and if nothing else it would allow me to test another E8000 motor to see if mine is wonky or it is just how the system works. I will say that I'm very reluctant to be without the bike for any extended period of time as I really enjoy riding it.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

fc said:


> I hatched it out as I got to ride it for three months.
> 
> Pivot Shuttle Ebike Review - Mountain Bike Review- Mtbr.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for your review fc.

I've demoed a medium & rode my buddy's large a bit. Yes, I'm lusting for one. And a Beta Xtrainer and a KTM 790Adv. Lust is a terrible thing to waste, right? D'OH! ;-)

The dangling lever shifters for the assist need to be changed out to the newer pushbutton shifters on the bars. Then a proper wolftooth remote can be used with the dropper.

He has not experienced any drive-system quirks.

His large has had a minor shift problem. One (only one) middle gear is slooow on the upshift. Dealer has had it twice & can't find anything wrong.

Dealer turned derailleur clutch off & that slow upshift disappears. He usually runs the clutch off now. Except where its so chunky he needs the clutch on to get rid of chain slap.

Otherwise, its one SWEET eMtb! 

Catfish ...


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm sure this pivot is a fine ride, however the new 2019 KHS 6555+ E MTB is about half the price of the pivot ($5500) and offers the same travel and is only 3 pounds heavier (still a pound lighter then the specialized carbon ride). I have ridden mine 500+ miles and love it. Feels much like a standard mt bike on the trails. The shimano motor works best in “Trail” mode when you are around the 18-20 mph range, less jerky than the “Boost” mode at the same speed. Additionally the battery only takes about 20 seconds to switch out on the KHS. 

-Mike


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TheBikeStore said:


> I'm sure this pivot is a fine ride, however the new 2019 KHS 6555+ E MTB is about half the price of the pivot ($5500) and offers the same travel and is only 3 pounds heavier (still a pound lighter then the specialized carbon ride). I have ridden mine 500+ miles and love it. Feels much like a standard mt bike on the trails. The shimano motor works best in "Trail" mode when you are around the 18-20 mph range, less jerky than the "Boost" mode at the same speed. Additionally the battery only takes about 20 seconds to switch out on the KHS.
> 
> -Mike


You must be a KHS dealer....they are only ones who ever recommend KHS bikes. I used to work for one, and even then, the only ones we could sell were entry level HT's.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

TheBikeStore said:


> I'm sure this pivot is a fine ride, however the new 2019 KHS 6555+ E MTB is about half the price of the pivot ($5500) and offers the same travel and is only 3 pounds heavier (still a pound lighter then the specialized carbon ride). I have ridden mine 500+ miles and love it. Feels much like a standard mt bike on the trails. The shimano motor works best in "Trail" mode when you are around the 18-20 mph range, less jerky than the "Boost" mode at the same speed. Additionally the battery only takes about 20 seconds to switch out on the KHS.
> 
> -Mike


If you're a dealer or industry shill you must disclose it in your sig. line.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

life behind bars said:


> If you're a dealer or industry shill you must disclose it in your sig. line.


My user name is The Bike Store, how much more do you need?


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

TheBikeStore said:


> My user name is The Bike Store, how much more do you need?


It would be great if you only posted the truth. As an alleged retailer of motor bicycles you have an even greater obligation to post truthfully about motor bicycle access.

This type of misleading crap is not helpful:

"The Class I bike I ride is legal to ride anywhere in the state of California that a regular bicycle is allowed. That is of course unless a local municipality has passed an ordinance that says otherwise."


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

brownpownow said:


> It would be great if you only posted the truth. As an alleged retailer of motor bicycles you have an even greater obligation to post truthfully about motor bicycle access.
> 
> This type of misleading crap is not helpful:
> 
> "The Class I bike I ride is legal to ride anywhere in the state of California that a regular bicycle is allowed. That is of course unless a local municipality has passed an ordinance that says otherwise."


You are taking this tread off topic. If you have issue with what I said on another thread, it would seem better to reply to that thread.
http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/emtb-1088271.html

My first post on this thread was about the high price of the Pivot bike vs other options on the market and to help any users of the Shimano motor with the issue of the motor cutting out at higher speeds. That post was made to inform and assist, nothing more.

-Mike


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

TheBikeStore said:


> You are taking this tread off topic. If you have issue with what I said on another thread, it would seem better to reply to that thread.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/emtb-1088271.html


You let your lie stand in the other thread and you asked "how much more do you need" in this thread.

What's needed is honesty from you.

Also, you do not get to dictate what I post, nor where I post it.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

brownpownow said:


> You let your lie stand in the other thread and you asked "how much more do you need" in this thread.
> 
> What's needed is honesty from you.
> 
> Also, you do not get to dictate what I post, nor where I post it.


You seem to have some issues. Might I "suggest" you go sort them out on a nice bike ride?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

TheBikeStore said:


> My user name is The Bike Store, how much more do you need?


I don't even look at user names when posting to shills. Put it in your sig like everyone else and stop being a richard.


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

TheBikeStore said:


> You seem to have some issues. Might I "suggest" you go sort them out on a nice bike ride?


Already rode this morning and continue to feel great, thanks!

Why are you posting false information about where motor bicycles are allowed in California?


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

life behind bars said:


> I don't even look at user names when posting to shills. Put it in your sig like everyone else and stop being a richard.


Both my user name and image say TheBikeStore and I sign off with my name by typing it, I am not too lazy to type it at the end of a post, like as you say, "Put it in your sig like everyone else". Furthermore I never read signature lines as they seem to be a place to add an opinion that has nothing to do with the post at issue. As you can see from all my posts, my name is Mike, not richard. 

cheers and enjoy the ride,
-Mike

p.s. If there is a forum rule that requires I state that I own a bicycle shop in my signature line, please direct me to the rule and I will add it.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TheBikeStore said:


> Both my user name and image say TheBikeStore and I sign off with my name by typing it, I am not too lazy to type it at the end of a post, like as you say, "Put it in your sig like everyone else". Furthermore I never read signature lines as they seem to be a place to add an opinion that has nothing to do with the post at issue. As you can see from all my posts, my name is Mike, not richard.
> 
> cheers and enjoy the ride,
> -Mike
> ...


http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/mtbr-forum-guidelines-1077662.html

Manufacturer/Retailer Posting Guidelines:

All Manufacturers / Vendors / Shop Owners / Sponsored Riders should declare their status as a Retailer / Manufacturer in their signature 
Online selling of parts, components or bikes is not allowed.

Any one reviewing or testing products and / or components online must state whether they have a vested interest in the product up front. They should state whether they bought the product or they got the product free or with an industry deal or are prohibited from saying negative things about a product.

All links in a signature for articles for sale should be removed before posting. No "under the signature" shilling or free advertising allowed.

However, if you own or work for a bike shop, you MAY put a link to your shops website main page to show your affiliation. If you work for a bike company, you may put a link to your website identifying who you are. You may not use this link to sell or promote specific products or sales, it is allowed just for identification purposes.

Manufacturers and Industry folks are encouraged to respond to any questions directed about their product. This is the perfect opportunity to inform and 'set the record straight.'

Bottom line: Participate and post content in mtbr. Don't use mtbr to get free money for your business. Sponsoring mtbr assures our survival and is very affordable. Contact [email protected] for more info.


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

brownpownow said:


> Already rode this morning and continue to feel great, thanks!
> 
> Why are you posting false information about where motor bicycles are allowed in California?


Taken from the CA bill A.B. 1096, "The bill would require a person riding an electric bicycle to comply with the above-described requirements relating to the operation of bicycles. The bill would prohibit persons under 16 years of age from operating a class 3 electric bicycle. The bill would also require persons operating, or riding upon, a class 3 electric bicycle to wear a helmet, as specified. The bill would prohibit the operation of a class 3 electric bicycle on specified paths, lanes, or trails, unless that operation is authorized by a local ordinance. The bill would also authorize a local authority or governing body to prohibit, by ordinance, the operation of class 1 or class 2 electric bicycles on specified paths or trails. The bill would prohibit a person from tampering with or modifying an electric bicycle to change its speed capability, unless he or she appropriately replaces the classification label. The bill would specify that a person operating an electric bicycle is not subject to financial responsibility, driver's license, registration, or license plate requirements. The bill would also make conforming changes."

This bill was signed into law and it states that in order for class I or class II "Electric Bicycles" to be banned from trails, an ordinance must be passed. "The bill would also authorize a local authority or governing body to prohibit, by ordinance, the operation of class 1 or class 2 electric bicycles on specified paths or trails"

So until signs show up on the trails saying "no electric bikes", they are legal.
https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160AB1096

Sorry to original poster, this is not the correct place to address these issues.

-Mike


----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

mtnbikej said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/mtbr-forum-guidelines-1077662.html
> 
> Manufacturer/Retailer Posting Guidelines:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have not seen that. I would like to note it does not require with its wording, but rather states that they "should declare their status", not that they must. It also states that I can put a link to my website, so I might as well add that. Thanks again for the extra free promotion tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

TheBikeStore said:


> This bill was signed into law and it states that in order for class I or class II "Electric Bicycles" to be banned from trails, an ordinance must be passed. "The bill would also authorize a local authority or governing body to prohibit, by ordinance, the operation of class 1 or class 2 electric bicycles on specified paths or trails"
> 
> So until signs show up on the trails saying "no electric bikes", they are legal.


Posting this nonsense again doesn't make it any less false.

You are claiming that trails are motor bicycle-legal unless signed. That is simply not true. See 21207.5

You:*"The Class I bike I ride is legal to ride anywhere in the state of California that a regular bicycle is allowed. That is of course unless a local municipality has passed an ordinance that says otherwise."*

You really should stop spreading this misinformation.

It is legal for me to ride my bicycle on the Tahoe Rim Trail in CA. It is not legal for you to ride your motor bicycle on that trail.
It is legal for me to ride my bicycle on the Kehoe Beach Trail in CA. It is not legal for you to ride your motor bicycle on that trail.
It is legal for me to ride my bicycle on the Sayles Canyon Trailin CA. It is not legal for you to ride your motor bicycle on that trail.
It is legal for me to ride my bicycle on the North Peak Trail in CA. It is not legal for you to ride your motor bicycle on that trail.
It is legal for me to ride my bicycle on the Rough Go Trail in CA. It is not legal for you to ride your motor bicycle on that trail.

etc.
etc.
etc.

Local municipalities have no jurisdiction over these California trails since they are governed by Federal or State law. Motor bicycles are considered motor vehicles by the Feds and CA State Parks.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread has the beginning of a decent thread, until the anti ebikers chimmed in. Once again, headed to trail access.


----------



## brownpownow (Jul 19, 2018)

Gutch said:


> This thread has the beginning of a decent thread, until the anti ebikers chimmed in. Once again, headed to trail access.


Why is correcting misinformation about where motor bicycles can be ridden "anti ebike"?

Don't motor bicyclists want to make sure they aren't riding on trails that they are banned from?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Gutch said:


> This thread has the beginning of a decent thread, until the anti ebikers chimmed in. Once again, headed to trail access.


Once again, correcting misinformation is labeled anti by the propaganda spewing troll.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you trolls think this sounds like Pivot bike review? Buy an ebike or get lost.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Not really a fan of the videos where all I'm watching for 85+% of the video is some guy talking, with static photography being brought up for a few seconds sporadically. If you're gonna "lecture" in video format, at least add some more video action. At least make it quirky, like throwing in something different, like BikeRadar's weird hand gesturing...

Not a fan of checklist reviewing either, nor conjecture that leads to fear. Couple things that bothered me enough to drive me to review your reviewing method: "it has 437mm chainstays" (much implied, as if the reasoning were obvious common knowledge). 10k price point means this and that (based on bias, like seeing Reynolds carbon rims on non-ebikes costing as much and seeing it as a downside to be missing such a pricey upgrade)...

Rather see guides that help buyers. Let 'em know what to expect, where it stands compared to competition, in comparisons. Who the ideal customer is. Dispelling fears that would have someone waiting on the fence. Demos help sell bikes. Reviews should be like this too... people come here to ask how people like certain bikes, based on real riding experience, and prefer to hear comparisons. Shouldn't a pro be 1-upping this kind of information, as you make a living off of it? The enduro compar-o was awesome. The dropper compar-o was cool too--measuring return speed by launching the kids toy was something quirky that gave it character. I'd like more of that.

We stay connected to stay up to date on stuff that may interest us. This site's not about passing along press releases, like some news aggregator, nor is it about what excites the site's staff. If you make money off of advertising product, why not be more engaged in that and basically find a way to sell it to an ideal customer, and perhaps have them tell us what sold 'em. If someone gets sold on factory tours, or interviews with the designer, or whatever... change it up too. For example, I used to like the Bible of Bike tests, and liked how there were interview questions for all the products, but it seemingly got watered down recently.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Listen, I’m not an ebike expert either. I just enjoy them. I don’t produce or sell them. Should ebikers be insulted because we LEGALLY enjoy them? Blame the industry, if you don’t like them, but don’t bust our balls for being a happy consumer. Fair enough?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TheBikeStore said:


> Taken from the CA bill A.B. 1096, "The bill would require a person riding an electric bicycle to comply with the above-described requirements relating to the operation of bicycles. The bill would prohibit persons under 16 years of age from operating a class 3 electric bicycle. The bill would also require persons operating, or riding upon, a class 3 electric bicycle to wear a helmet, as specified. The bill would prohibit the operation of a class 3 electric bicycle on specified paths, lanes, or trails, unless that operation is authorized by a local ordinance. The bill would also authorize a local authority or governing body to prohibit, by ordinance, the operation of class 1 or class 2 electric bicycles on specified paths or trails. The bill would prohibit a person from tampering with or modifying an electric bicycle to change its speed capability, unless he or she appropriately replaces the classification label. The bill would specify that a person operating an electric bicycle is not subject to financial responsibility, driver's license, registration, or license plate requirements. The bill would also make conforming changes."
> 
> This bill was signed into law and it states that in order for class I or class II "Electric Bicycles" to be banned from trails, an ordinance must be passed. "The bill would also authorize a local authority or governing body to prohibit, by ordinance, the operation of class 1 or class 2 electric bicycles on specified paths or trails"
> 
> ...


That A.B. is all about paved bikeways and DG paths....not dirt trails.


----------

